# I almost lost it at Target today



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This lady had a newborn who was crying and crying and crying and she just wouldn't. pick. her. up. It was breaking my heart. I just wanted to yell at her, or say something like "You know, I just lost my baby and would give anything to have a little one to hold. Nothing you need to shop for is more important than your baby. Please pick her up."

I know it's stupid.

I know I don't necessarily know the whole story.

But oh my gosh, the rage just sneaked up on me.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hear ya. I feel the same way with pregnancy complaints now too. I would give anything in the world for swollen feet, tiredness, morning sickness, the whole thing!!!! And of course, a crying baby to comfort.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah. I had to make it so I couldn't see the Facebook updates of someone who was complaining about how "pregnancy sucks." And I _know_ it's unreasonable, because if I was 8 months pregnant in August, I'd be complaining too. But it is what it is, I guess. I'm just trying to recognize that I'm not necessarily being reasonable and trying hard not to freak out on anyone.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

And you know what else? I'm a little freaked out that I'm getting angry, because I know that, according the whole "five stages of grief" thing, depression is next, and dang it, I really don't want to be depressed. At least angry feels productive.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
And you know what else? I'm a little freaked out that I'm getting angry, because I know that, according the whole "five stages of grief" thing, depression is next, and dang it, I really don't want to be depressed. At least angry feels productive.

I have passed angry and hit the depressed stage. When I see newborns I just want to burst into tears and go lay in bed for the rest of the day.









I couldn't stand screaming babies in car seats at the store even before I had a miscarriage, now it's a million times worse. I feel like screaming at the parents to appreciate the perfect miracle that they've got.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It is difficult, isn't it?

I asked to be removed as the moderator of the DDCs-- it was too hard-- and I unsubbed from all the DDCs I used to mod and the Pregnancy forum and subbed to this forum instead. It just all hurts so much.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss mama.







Couldn't read and not post.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

ohh annette, I'm so sorry about your little one


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i don't think it's unreasonable at all. i was 8 months pregnant in the end of may and it was hot and boy, was i complaining constantly. then Matthew died and i was immediately angry at all the complaining pregnant women. it's just normal.

that crying nb would have sent me over the edge too. there's something heartwrenching anyway about a newborn crying when it needs comfort. but to lose a baby and THEN hear that cry is just too, too much.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I just saw that you lost your baby.







I am so sorry


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I can so relate to that feeling OP. Hugs.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Totally normal. I'm not sure when those feeling pass, because 6 months in I still have trouble with seeing really pregnant women & hearing babies cry. I think having breastfed as much as I have, my body just instantly kicks into let down feelings & it just about kills me.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I also hid all my pregnant friends from my facebook feed.









I've found that my grief hasn't come in the clear cut phases. Wishing you peace as you move through your grief.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

i think id have felt the same, and actually not even sure i could have controlled myself enough not to say something,
i am avoiding babies at the moment, even seeing one is making me burst into tears,

Jools


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

I've always felt sad for babies that are being ignored by a shopping parent...or an eating parent...or a parent period. I loved carrying my babies in a sling...they could nurse in contentment, and no one would ever know...

I always want to pick up crying babies...to tell them I care...It's so strange that some moms just dont seem to feel that impulse to comfort in that way...they are annoyed by the crying...and just...ignore it.

I don't get it...never have, never will...but now...the crying devastates me because I know that I am a great mama...that I am attentive and nurturing...and I don't really think it's fair that my babies had to die when they would have been so loved...so cared for...

My babies never had to cry to get love...I was just there for them...listening..being attentive...comforting.

I wanted to do it again...


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm so sorry.









Just around the time I lost my baby, a neighbor across the street had a baby, and for weeks every night at 8.00, that baby would be wailing and screaming. I don't know if the baby was colicky, or they were CIO, but the crying killed me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I had a colicky baby, and it really taught me not to judge. And I don't know what was going on with this mama. It just was really really hard. I almost called DH just so I wouldn't say anything to her. I finally just left the card section and figured my dad would understand if he didn't get one this year.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

It is just so hard.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

That same thing happened to me after I lost my Grace. I was at my daughter's t-ball game and a couple were sitting next to me with their baby in a stroller and it was crying and crying and they just ignored it. It was a week or so after I lost her. I wanted ot scream at them the same thing you wanted to say. I felt the urge to pick it up and walk away with it. The emotions were that strong.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too have had a miscarriage and it is so very painful. I am thinking of you.


----------

